# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عضو جديد :)

## أطياف المشاعر

~{السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته}~
اريد انضم الى ارسرتكم فهلّا قبلتموني ضيفا جديدا معكم ؟؟؟؟؟ :embarrest:  :rolleyes:

----------


## مضراوي

_اهلا وسهلا بكِ في المنتدى_ 
_اتمنى لكِ التووفيق_ 
_تحياتي_
_مضراوي_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*هلآ فيك نورتـ وإن شاء الله تنبسطـ مع ــنآ وتكونـ مُبدعـ ،،* 
* 
اامم إستفسار بسيط ماعليه لقآفه بش

انت كآتب ضيف وعضوو فرحبت ع اسآس انكـ ولد بش

الجنس انثى موجود ..!

*

----------


## أموله



----------


## كبرياء



----------


## فرح



----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## أطياف المشاعر

*السلام عليكم* 
*أخوتي وأخواتي ......*
*تقف كلماتي عاجزة عن التعبير بين كلامكم العذب وأقف انا خجلة لا أعرف ماذا أصوغ لكم من مشاعر أخوة صادقة .* 
*خالص شكري وتقديري لكل من صاغ بتعابيره الجميلة .*
*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا بكــم معنا في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية .








*لقد طرب القلب فرحا ً بقدومكم ..* *وامتـلأت العيون ضياءا بمشاهدتكم*
*فـأنتم من تتفتق الأزهار حبـا ً لـه ..* *وتخضر الحقول ودا ً لنسمــاته*
*فـمرحبــــــا ً بــقـــدومـــكم إلــى أهـلكم ...* *ووصــولــكم إلى بيتكم* 
*فـلقد سعــدنا بالنـظر إلـى شــخصكم ..**وفرحنا صدقا ً بمجيئكم*
*ومن أعمـــــاق الفـــــؤاد نـــقول لكــم*








 حللتم أهـــلاً ونزلـتم سهــلاً 









ولكم خالص التحايا
اميرة باحساسي

----------


## شوق المحبة



----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن



----------


## حسسينو



----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*الا و الله مقبولة*

*و حياش الله*

*ارطب لخلاص و القهوة لمهيلة * 

*و لك كل الود*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

هلا فيش نورتينااااا :nuts:  :rolleyes:

----------


## أطياف المشاعر

أغلى التحيا وأجمل العبارات أقدمها إلى أسرتي الجديدة ...
خالص شكري وتقديري لكم أحبتي على مروركم المبهج ....
تحياتي

----------

